# مساعدة في شرح برنامج epanet



## hafez (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزى الله ألف خير من يعينني في شرح برنامج epanetو هل هناك برامج أخرى بهذا المجال و كذلك التدعيم بالأمثلة إن أمكن


----------



## wael alahmad (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جرب من خلال Google لو لدي معلومات كنت بلغتك


----------



## إسلام (21 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.epa.gov/ORD/NRMRL/wswrd/EN2manual.PDF


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافيه على المعلومات المهمه


----------



## mah_kh65 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم فيما يلي شرح مختصر لبرنامج Epanet لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن مراسلتي 

برنامج EPANET
متوافق مع كل إصدارات ويندوز وهو يقوم بعملية محاكاة للسلوك الهيدروليكي وجودة المياه بداخل أنابيب وشبكات المياه المضغوطة. يمكن أن تتكون الشبكة من أنابيب ووصلات ومضخات وصمامات وخزانات. يعمل البرنامج على تتبع تدفق المياه بداخل الأنابيب وإيجاد الضغط عند كل وصلة وارتفاع المياه بداخل الخزانات بالإضافة إلى تركيز المواد الكيمائية بالماء طوال الفترة الزمنية للمحاكاة.
يتضمن البرنامج بيئة متكاملة لإضافة البيانات المطلوبة بشكل مباشر للشبكة المراد إعدادها بالإضافة إلى تعديلها بكل سهولة عبر خيارات متوفرة وأجراء المحاكة المطلوبة وإظهار النتائج على الشاشة مباشرة مزودة بخريطة لونية وجداول بيانات ورسومات بيانية ومخطوطات كنتورية.
تم تطوير البرنامج بواسطة ((Water Supply and Water Resources Division)) of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency's National Risk Management Research Laboratory.
إمكانيات البرنامج:
البرنامج يتضمن الأدوات الشاملة اللازمة للقيام بتحليل هيدروليكي لفترات ممتدة مما يمكنه من القيام بالتالي :
1- التعامل مع أي حجم لأي نظام مائي.
2- حساب ضياعات الضغط الرئيسية بسبب الاحتكاك باستخدام 3 معادلات مختلفة وهى
((Hazen-Williams, Darcy-Weisbach, or Chezy-Manning formulas )) ، بالإضافة إلى حساب الضياعات الثانوية بسبب الانحناءات والوصلات.
3- تمثيل المضخات ذات السرعات الثابتة والمتغيرة.
4- حساب تكلفة المضخات والطاقة التي تحتاجها لإتمام المهمة.
5- تمثيل العديد من أنواع الصمامات مثل ((shutoff, check, pressure regulating, and flow control valves)).
6- يمكن إعطاء الخزانات آي شكل وليس شكل ثابت واحد مثلا (( يمكن أن يختلف قطر الخزان مع ارتفاعه)).
7- افتراض عدة خيارات للطلب على استهلاك المياه عند كل وصلة ((nodes)) كل عند زمن مختلف.
8- تمثيل الضغط المرتبط بالتصرف ( Emitters )
يتم التعامل مع هذا البرنامج على 3 مراحل :
1- تمثيل شبكة المياه بالرسم على شاشة البرنامج باستخدام أدوات التمثيل السهلة بشريط الأدوات.
2- إدخال بيانات الشبكة بكل سهولة لكل جزء منها.
3- الحصول على النتائج الصادرة من البرنامج بشكل سلس وسهل وبسيط.
ويمكن استخدام البرنامج لتمثيل عمل شبكات المياه الجديدة وإيجاد أفضل التصاميم المتناسبة مع التكلفة والطلب على المياه كما انه يمكن تمثيل الشبكات القديمة لمعرفة مدى كفاءتها والعمل على رفع هذه الكفاءة بتحديد نقاط ضعف تلك الشبكات.
كما يميز البرنامج انه يقوم بتمثيل ومحاكاة تركيز المواد الكيميائية بالمياه ومدى هذا التركيز بمرور الوقت وطول المسافة بحيث يتم تجنب وصول كميات كبيرة من المواد المطهرة للماء للمنازل القريبة وتجنب نقص النسبة عن الحدود المطلوبة بالماء للمنازل البعيدة.
يحتوي برنامج (epanet) على شاشة رسم جاهزة ومباشرة لرسم خطوط المياه بأي شكل كانت متقابلة أو متتالية وحتى الانحناءات وبالعدد المطلوب بلا حدود في العدد أو الأطوال.
ويتعرف البرنامج على الأنابيب فيما إذا كانت متقابلة أو متتالية من طريقة رسمها ويتعامل معها مباشرة.
ففي بداية تشغيل البرنامج يجب رسم شبكة المياه المطلوبة وفي خلال الرسم لا يهم إدخال الأطوال وغيرها من المعلومات اللازمة لتعريف خصائص الشبكة للبرنامج بل يأتي هذا في الخطوة التالية المهم أن تقوم برسم الشبكة وتنظيم الأنابيب والمضخات والخزانات ومصدر المياه. ، ثم يتم إدخال البيانات ويتم ذلك بالطريقة التالية :
1- تحديد الوحدات التي ستستخدم بالبرنامج وذلك من الخيار التالي 
Project/Default/Hydraulics 
الخيارات المطروحة هي وحدات ما بين النظام العالمي (SI) أو النظام الأمريكي للقياس(US) ويتم الاختيار على أساس وحدة قياس التصرف بحيث تفعل أحدى المجموعتين مع تغيير وحدة قياس التصرف 
2- وضع مقياس خارطة الرسم بالخيار التالي( اختيار وحدة الطول المناسبة ) :
View/Dimensions ويمكن بهذه الشاشة تفعيل خيار القياس الآلي عندما يكون الرسم بمقياس ثابت ويظهر ذلك على شريط الحالة أسفل شاشة البرنامج 
3- رسم الشبكة وذلك باستخدام شريط الأدوات الموجود بأعلى شاشة الرسم وعادة يتم وضع أجزاء الشبكة حسب ترتيبها الصحيح بدون الاهتمام مبدئيا لصحة المسافة بينهم حيث يمكن تصحيح أي شيء بشاشة الرسم فيما بعد وضع أجزاء الشبكة عليها وفي أي وقت وبمنتهى السهولة ولوضع الأنابيب يتم أولا تحديد الوصلات (Nodes/junctions) ويمكن أن تكون متتالية أو متقابلة وبأي أطوال أو ترتيب ويتم بعدها توصيل الأنابيب بين الوصلات باستخدام خيار رسم الأنابيب.
4 – يتم رسم باقي مكونات الشبكة من خزانات ومضخات ويتم تحديد خصائصها وتحديد المحني الذي تعمل ضمنه المضخة ( Time Pattern) ) 
5- يمكن إجراء تعديلات على الشبكة والمكونات لتكون أكثر تنسيقا من خلال أدوات الاختيار كما يمكن ترسيم المنحنيات بشكل أفضل عن طريق النقاط الثانوية Vertices 
6- إجراء التحليل الهيدروليكي لمرحلة زمنية واحدة واستعراض النتائج وخاصة السرعات وإجراء التعديلات وإعادة التحليل حتى نصل إلى حل اقتصادي تكون السرعة فيه بين 1-2.5 م /ثا
7- تمديد الفترة الزمنية وتحديد معدلات التغيير مع الزمن ثم حل الشبكة واستعراض النتائج ويمكن أن يكون ذلك بشكل حركي ويجب إعادة تقييم النتائج 
8- يمكن إدخال نسب الكلور أو المواد الكيميائية المعقمة واستعراض نتائج التحليل عبر الزمن والمسافة في الشبكة


----------



## magdygamal_8 (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا الموضوع 
أريد أن بعض الشرح الى بعض النقاط في هذا البرنامج 
1- كيفية عمل حساب time duration and multipliers
2-كيف يتم حساب base demand for each junction
3- كيف نعمل حسابات الجدول الخاص بcurve editor
و لكم جزيل الشكر وإنني في إنتظار ردكم


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## elimy2000 (25 أبريل 2008)

ٍعندى سؤال لو سمحتم 
فى ال ebanet & watercad 
عند كل نقطه junction 
يتم وضع ال Q
تراكمى ولا للنقطه بس 
رجاء التوضيح


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

جزيييييت خيرا كثيرا


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## MIDO ASEM (14 مايو 2009)

مسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور واللة مسكور


----------



## mah_kh65 (15 مايو 2009)

*إيضاح التصرف في العقد*



elimy2000 قال:


> ٍعندى سؤال لو سمحتم
> فى ال ebanet & watercad
> عند كل نقطه junction
> يتم وضع ال Q
> ...



السلام عليكم : يتم إدخال التصرفات المحلية في العقد فقط والنسخة الجديدة من watercad
يمكن أن تدخل فيها أعداد السكان ( المستفيديم في العقد وفي البرنامج معدلات استهلاك لمختلف الإشغالات )
ويوم البرنامج بإجراء حسابات التصريف العابر ويمكن التأكد من ذلك بعمل مثل بسيط حيث تجد التصرف في الخط يساوي مجموع تصرفات العقد التي تأتي بعده وتتغذى منه
مع أطيب تمنياتي


----------



## siryn2003 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## med2206 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا وجزك الله و برك الله فيك ويعديك صح أخي العزيز


----------



## العجب بابكر (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم.
اطلب المساعده والتعليم لبرنامج epanet


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عمروعمور (6 مايو 2010)

جوزيت خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## salahfashour (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## samir Aboul Naga (24 يونيو 2010)

عندي سؤال .. كيف يتم حساب demand عند كل junction
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ام اسامة (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## احمد ابراهيم زكى (16 يوليو 2010)

بالتاكيد كل ما ارجوة هو مساعدتى فى الامور الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمود الشجاع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو للمعنيين ارسال لي دروس تفصيلية عن برنامج ال epanetوwatercadوشاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## نوراااااااااا (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

